# Paint problems



## IR GTO (Jan 5, 2007)

I have black specks on the roof of my 05 quicksilver and it appears to actually be in the paint. Does anyone know if this is covered under warranty and or any ideas on how to get rid of theses specks without repainting the whole thing?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Yes it's covered under warranty. For me, I'd take it to the dealer and have them take it out. You can do it by clay baring it but if it's under warranty let them deal with it. *


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Some trees can leach out dropping that cause this and the dealer doesn't have to cover environmental attack on the paint. I found this same problem yesterday after parking my SRM under a Sycamore tree for a few hot days last week. I got most of it out using a bug sponge but clay bar is they way to go.

Good luck,
Red.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Paint protectants?*

*Many people including some "professionals" say paint protection is a waste of money because of the clearcoat etc.... I guess it depends on who you listen to......

I posted this eons before but my positive experience with teflon paint protection is worth me adding an additional 2 cents....

1988 I had TST 5000 applied to my Toyota 4Runner I had ordered. The protection of the paint was guaranteed for 6 years. I was told NEVER wax it. Wax I was told will seal in any dirt that is in the pores of the paint and can actually make the finish look dull when sealed over with wax entrapping the dirt. I was given and continued to use TST cleaner, and I used other paint cleaners all the while. The cleaner lifts out the dirt enhancing the shine. I never ever had any stains on that finish and it was never housed in a garage. The finish on that lasted a good 15 years looking new before the weather began breaking the finish down. I kept after it and only started waxing it around the 10 year age range. Mother time is catching up with the finish and the clearcoat is being sucked off of it but I attribute the longevity of the finish to the TST5000. It far outlasted the Rusty Jones rust proofing I also had applied.

When I was asked if I wanted simonize on my GTO when I got it, I said yes. 
I am not one to spend money on a waste of a product, but if I can get the protection on this car I had gotten with my 4Runner I will be happy. I have not set the finish on fire, tried to cook eggs on it or poured acid on it and no matter how hard they try, the birds cannot stain it (yet). 

I have had tree sap wipe right off with no effort removing it even after a few days of it heating in. Is it worth it? I have no complaints.*


----------

